# Shows for kinders?



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Are there any classes in a fair or adga show that a kinder goat can be shown? I'd like use shows to introduce more people to the kinder breed but there aren't any kinder shows down here in Florida..


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

There aren't any classes for Kinders in ADGA shows but you can check with your extension office and the extension offices in surrounding counties. I know there are lots of goat shows in FL and most of the county fair goat shows are actually open, un-sanctioned shows where you can show any breed in either meat or dairy classes. You still get ribbons and usually premiums when you win or place but the wins just don't count towards a "finished" champion title with a registry. Do Kinders have a registry? If they do, that registry should have a list of shows that have been sanctioned for the year. They can't be registered with ADGA because of their pygmy ancestry.

We started out showing at open county fair shows and truly enjoy them more than the big ADGA shows. You get to skip all the pressure and the inevitable politics involved but you still get to hear a judge's opinion of your goat(s) and you get RIBBONS! I love the ribbons. *lol*

Kristen


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replay.. I'm not looking for any titles or anything.. Just showing them for the purpose of introducing people to the breed.. So fairs would actually be a very good way of doing that.. And getting a judge's opinion is always important.. I also plan on showing American Chinchilla rabbits for this purpose.. Just to get them seen by the public.. Yes, kinders have a breed registry.. http://www.kindergoats.com/ But the only shows they have are in the NE and midwest.. I'm basically having to start my kinder herd from scratch since there aren't any anywhere around here..


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

:wink: I know what you're talking about. When I wanted to get into Nigerians there were, I think, three or four other people in our state with NDs and I bought one of them out so there wasn't alot going on with the nigies locally for sure. We had to ship in almost all of our breeding stock from out of state and there were no shows for them in KY until the past couple of years. We were the first herd in KY to register a mini lamancha and we tried for a few years to aggressively market them as a viable mid-size dairy goat here but we just didn't have the patience to wait out the "newness" of the breed so we went back to purebreds.

It's hard to feel like you are alone with a young breed and no one at the feed store, vet's office, goat club, and field days has any idea what breed you are talking about or why you aren't just raising boers or standard dairy goats like everyone else. Ironically enough though, Nigerians are now so popular that they are slowly dropping in price and the market is more or less flooded with them so popularity is kind of a double-edged sword. In some ways, it's a great time to work on developing a new breed. The Kinders look like a cool breed. I really like the things I've read about them so far and you're already ahead of the curve. woohoo!

Kristen


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The KGB A. . . . :slapfloor: 

sorry that just struck me as funny.

How are Kinders different than mini nubian? Are they a little bigger?


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

A mini nubiam is a nubian/nigerian dwarf cross.. Two milking breeds.. Now pygmies are, of course, stockier and more of a pet or meat breed.. When you make the nubian/pygmy cross, you bring in the milking qualities of the nubian and the stockier pygmy qualities and you get a kinder.. Very nice dual purpose breed good for small properties.. Why just pygmies and nubians? According to the breed website, they've tried other mixes.. But the pygmy/nubian cross always seemed to work best..


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

:ZZZ: I was totally still sleeping when I read the description of them. I knew it said pygmy, but that part of my brain must have still been asleep. Thank you for explaining again though.


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

No problem.. I enjoy talking about kinders and spreading the word about them.. I think they're a great little breed.. Of course, I'm biased..


----------

